# What celebrities do you think are "in the closet"?



## Dafuqisdis? (Mar 7, 2021)

This is a fun little bullshit topic. Give me  your crackpot theories of celebrities you think are gay or bi and hiding it.

*Tim Tebow*: There's this thing called gayface and it's actually scientifically quantifiable. Studies show that people can often tell if someone is gay just by looking at a photo of their face about 75% of the time, much better than a coin flip. Sometimes gayface is hard to articulate in words,  but Tim Tebow has a serious case of gayface. Also he's supposed to be a dedicated Christian that refused to have sex before marriage but just got married last year at the age of 32. Also he french kissed one of his Florida teammates on the field (yes, really).

*Brian Stelter*: one of the big gayface tells is that you show your bottom teeth when you smile. Stelter is the ultimate example of this. I'm pretty sure the whole CNN lineup is nothing but gay men.

*Magic Johnson*: Dude caught AIDS in the 90's and is named Magic Johnson. Nuff said.

*Ryan Reynolds*: The first time I ever saw this guy, in the trailer for Van Wilder, I knew what was up. Him trying to act like a ladies man just had me smh in disbelief.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 7, 2021)

Donald Trump


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Mar 7, 2021)

Op


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 7, 2021)

All of them as a condition of being molested/gang raped by Hollywood.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 7, 2021)

Tom Cruise

Conan O'Brian


----------



## Dafuqisdis? (Mar 7, 2021)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> Tom Cruise
> 
> Conan O'Brian


I never bought the Tom Cruise is gay thing.

I guess the beach volleyball scene in Top Gun could be entered as evidence though.



The Shadow said:


> Donald Trump


That would be an M Night Shyamalan level plot twist.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 7, 2021)

-Tom Hanks
-Seth Rogen
-Johnny Depp
-Trevor Noah
-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## AMERICA (Mar 7, 2021)

Taylor Swift


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Mar 7, 2021)

King Gavin Newsom.


----------



## Dafuqisdis? (Mar 7, 2021)

KeepHopeAlive said:


> King Gavin Newsom.


Yes absolutely.

He's had some "sex scandals" with women to throw people of the scent but I remember when he was mayor of San Fran and considerably less butch.


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 7, 2021)

John Travolta's always been a rumor.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Mar 7, 2021)

Norm MacDonald is a deeply closeted gay guy.





Also, according to Norm, Chris Kattan is the gayest-acting allegedly straight man he's ever met. And Norm would know, being a deeply closeted gay guy himself.


----------



## Dafuqisdis? (Mar 7, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> -Tom Hanks
> -Seth Rogen
> -Johnny Depp
> -Trevor Noah
> -Bruce Springsteen


I don't understand any of these except maybe Trevor Noah.


Dysnomia said:


> John Travolta's always been a rumor.


No that's confirmed. There's tabloid pictures of him frenching some dude. Also he was sued by a male masseuse for sexual harrasment.


----------



## Troonos (Mar 7, 2021)

Brian Stelter. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Dafuqisdis? (Mar 7, 2021)

By the way, the complaint for damages in the Travolta lawsuit was absolutely hilarious. I wish I could find the whole thing:

https://uproxx.com/filmdrunk/hollyw...-expect-favors-in-return-for-sexual-activity/

“(Travolta) began screaming at Plantiff, telling Plantiff how selfish he was, that (Travolta) got where he is now due to sexual favors he had performed when he was in his ‘Welcome Back Kotter’ days; and that *Hollywood is controlled by homosexual Jewish men who expect favors in return for sexual activity.”*

-“Plaintiff moved away from Defendant, who then lumbered to his feet and began to move towards Plaintiff with erect penis bouncing around is [sic] stride.”
– (He said) he had done things in his past that would make most people throw up.
– When he started he wasn’t even gay and that the taste of ‘cum’ would make him gag.
– He was smart enough to learn to enjoy it, and when he began to make millions of dollars, that it all became worth it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 8, 2021)

John Travolta. Christian Weston Chandler


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Mar 8, 2021)

This far in (*heh*) and no one's mentioned Tom Selleck yet?


----------



## Freya (Mar 8, 2021)

The magic Johnson one made me laugh


----------



## WASTED (Mar 8, 2021)

your mom


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Mar 8, 2021)

Dysnomia said:


> John Travolta's always been a rumor.


Someone posted a picture on reddit with him taken at like 3:00 a.m. at the gym.  Claimed, fairly believably, that Travolta hit on him.


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Mar 8, 2021)

werewolf rape erotica said:


> This far in (*heh*) and no one's mentioned Tom Selleck yet?


You shut your filthy hor mouth!


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Mar 8, 2021)

Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 8, 2021)

Pedro Pascal 
Aaron Rodgers
John Travolta 
Bradley Cooper


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Mar 8, 2021)

Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Mar 8, 2021)

Brie Larson


----------



## Devyn (Mar 8, 2021)

Bradley Cooper has a terminal case of gay face


Tyler Perry does too


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 8, 2021)

Devyn said:


> Bradley Cooper has a terminal case of gay face
> View attachment 1978526
> Tyler Perry does too
> View attachment 1978532


Bradley was formerly with Victor Garber. (In the Alias days he was literally referred to as VGBB [victor garbers bottom bitch]) Also Bradley got hella plastic surgery. Face looks like it's melting off

Some more:

Lucas Hedges
Vincent Karthizer
Tyler Posey
Jonas Brothers
Tim Curry


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Mar 8, 2021)

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 8, 2021)

Kevin Kline
Richard Armitage 
Richard Madden 
Lin Manuel Miranda
That guy from Imagine Dragons 
Brandon Flowers


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Mar 8, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Kevin Kline
> Richard Armitage
> Richard Madden
> Lin Manuel Miranda
> ...


Does any man with the last name "Flowers" ever have a chance of not being a gay? See Waylon Flowers.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 8, 2021)

Richard Simmons: I don’t think it’s even a matter of speculation anymore, he just refuses to come out and say what everyone in the world already knows.

Ryan Reynolds I’m convinced is at least bisexual, if not a full on flamer

Louie Anderson allegedly paid some dude a ton of hush money back in the late 90s for his silence on an affair they had so that’s always raised an eyebrow


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 8, 2021)

Cardenio said:


> Does any man with the last name "Flowers" ever have a chance of not being a gay? See Waylon Flowers.


Plus he Mormon so there's that lmao

Hoizer


----------



## Devyn (Mar 8, 2021)

Leonardo DiCaprio.  He grew up completely surrounded by (later) convicted gay pedophiles, and the flirtatious way he interacted with one of them, Brian Peck, on camera makes you wonder what actually happened to him in private.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Mark Wahlberg.  Gayface, and stuff like the 3 minute mark:




Being drunk isn't an excuse lol


----------



## Meingott (Mar 8, 2021)

Henry Rollins.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 8, 2021)

Joshua "Null" Moon.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 8, 2021)

Evola's Tiger said:


> Henry Rollins.


There were stories of him cruising bathrooms pre internet, trying to get guys to watch him beat off. I believe it.


----------



## Blancmange (Mar 8, 2021)

They're all gay. They just keep beards around to maintain the lie, since their careers depend on women fantasizing about getting fucked by them.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Mar 8, 2021)

who gives a shit if a celebrities is gay or not? hell, who gives a fuck about celebrities in general?

what a waste of time caring about "famous" people. i know, its funny coming from a guy who watches losers on the internet but atleast those losers are real and genuine!


----------



## Lina Colorado (Mar 8, 2021)

Trey Parker


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 8, 2021)

Every single male actor is a fudge packer, no exceptions


----------



## Xarpho (Mar 8, 2021)

Dafuqisdis? said:


> *Tim Tebow*: There's this thing called gayface and it's actually scientifically quantifiable. Studies show that people can often tell if someone is gay just by looking at a photo of their face about 75% of the time, much better than a coin flip. Sometimes gayface is hard to articulate in words,  but Tim Tebow has a serious case of gayface. Also he's supposed to be a dedicated Christian that refused to have sex before marriage but just got married last year at the age of 32. Also he french kissed one of his Florida teammates on the field (yes, really).



A 32-year-old virgin isn't unheard of, especially in Christian circles. As for Hollywood celebrities, all of them have probably fucked men at some point (same with the gay ones, except with women). 



Autumnal Equinox said:


> Richard Simmons: I don’t think it’s even a matter of speculation anymore, he just refuses to come out and say what everyone in the world already knows.



I'm not going to disagree but a few years ago he tried suing the supermarket tabloids (_National Enquirer_, etc.) for false claims that he was getting a sex change. (He lost, everyone knows those are junk). It certainly raises an eyebrow for someone's who in the "transparent closet" would be so offended.

If I had to guess, he's gay but disgusted with the modern LGBT "movement", which would make sense given the current climate.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 8, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Norm MacDonald is a deeply closeted gay guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Norm and his dry humor.


----------



## Dafuqisdis? (Mar 8, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Every single male actor is a fudge packer, no exceptions


What about Bruce Willis?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 8, 2021)

Dafuqisdis? said:


> What about Bruce Willis?


No exceptions, every ass in Hollywood has been broken into


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 8, 2021)

Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Mar 8, 2021)

Tom Hiddleston. Especially since he was Taylor Swift's beard, or unless it was a mutual and shared one.


----------



## Panama (Mar 8, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Norm MacDonald is a deeply closeted gay guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I don't know about Norm, but I heard that Adam Egret guy used to jerk off punks under the Queensboro Bridge for 15 bucks a man.


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 8, 2021)

Ellen Page is obviously in the closet about liking dick but cant get off the lesbian ticket that keeps her career afloat so she's identifying as a guy so she can fuck guys and still pretend she's gay and also trans for extra victim points


----------



## Kornula (Mar 8, 2021)

A math equation that Nathan Lane submitted 20 some odd years ago:  Male+over 40 +single+into theater = gay.
Keanu Reeves makes me ponder he might be gay.


----------



## Meingott (Mar 9, 2021)

Kornula said:


> A math equation that Nathan Lane submitted 20 some odd years ago:  Male+over 40 +single+into theater = gay.
> Keanu Reeves makes me ponder he might be gay.


Keanu is with a woman now, but I'm sure I read a rumour somewhere a few years ago stating that he was dating a tranny. I have no idea if it's true though.


----------



## Łimønča (Mar 9, 2021)

Bill Maher.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 9, 2021)

Adam Friedland.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 9, 2021)

Null


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Mar 9, 2021)

Both Ant and Dec.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Mar 9, 2021)

Dysnomia said:


> John Travolta's always been a rumor.


Unsurprising. I thought that a bit more than a rumour, well known but never to be admitted, because Scientology won't be cool about it.


----------



## Kornula (Mar 10, 2021)

Evola's Tiger said:


> Keanu is with a woman now, but I'm sure I read a rumour somewhere a few years ago stating that he was dating a tranny. I have no idea if it's true though.


How do we know she's a real she?


----------



## Cool Dog (May 1, 2021)

The guy who plays thor


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 1, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> The guy who plays thor


Why?

Chris Evans
Guy who plays Green Arrow on the CW
Every male journoshit
Every male celebrity with TDS (much more than is expected of a celebrity) when they don’t have a logical reason for it. IE, Michael Moore’s TDS is logical because he’s a fat, disgusting, fedora lord.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (May 1, 2021)

Obama


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 1, 2021)

Cpl. Long Dong Silver said:


> Obama


He’s probably a tranny chaser.


----------



## Devyn (May 1, 2021)

Obama's gayness has been an open secret from the beginning.  Actual magazine covers (ostensibly these were celebrating gay marriage and nothing more):


Newsweek literally says "The first gay president".  They _love_ throwing this shit in your face and then calling you a tinfoil hat wearing retard when you point it out.


Lol


Spoiler: also







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 1, 2021)

KeepHopeAlive said:


> Hugh Jackman


I'm not sure "performs musical theater" qualifies as "closet"


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (May 2, 2021)

After reading through The Disaster Artist, Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## Big Ruski (May 2, 2021)

Most rappers are so far in the closet their having adventures in Narnia.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 2, 2021)

Tyler The Creator no?


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (May 2, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Tyler The Creator no?


I'm pretty sure he's out.


----------



## Devyn (May 2, 2021)

Big Rusiki said:


> Most rappers are so far in the closet their having adventures in Narnia.






Your browser is not able to display this video.










Spoiler


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 2, 2021)

Not sure if it was ever confirmed but I remember hearing a story about Mick Jagger getting caught in bed with David Bowie 

it’s been confirmed but I still remember being surprised when I found out Paul Shenar (Sosa from Scarface) was gay


----------



## OvercookedBacon (May 2, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Not sure if it was ever confirmed but I remember hearing a story about Mick Jagger getting caught in bed with David Bowie


I'd heard that's the reason he wrote Angie, as a sort of mea culpa / make up song.


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 2, 2021)

Dafuqisdis? said:


> This is a fun little bullshit topic. Give me  your crackpot theories of celebrities you think are gay or bi and hiding it.


It's actually 'WHICH celebrities' not 'what celebrities'. Learn to write as if you'd graduated from high school, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 2, 2021)

Troonologist PhD said:


> He’s probably a tranny chaser.


By the time he found michelle's ding dong it was too late, he was already tied to the bed with half a pound of lube up his ass

His innocence, gone


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (May 31, 2021)

Joshua Connor moon is in the closet


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (May 31, 2021)

Trey Parker for sure. Tends to get into these weird, unstable and throwaway marriages, likes musical theater, seems preoccupied with faggotry, etc.

Seth MacFarlane for the same reasons except he didn’t even bother getting a beard like Parker did.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jun 4, 2021)

Chuck Norris


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 4, 2021)

Mel Gibson


----------



## Goodbye Horses (Jun 4, 2021)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Seth MacFarlane for the same reasons except he didn’t even bother getting a beard like Parker did.


Wasn't he with that Game of Thrones girl for a while? Pretty sure that counts.


----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Jun 4, 2021)

Bruno Mars.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Jun 4, 2021)

Does Bruno Mars is gay?  Sometimes, it do.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 5, 2021)

Richard madden 
Richard Armitage


----------



## FEETLOAF (Jun 5, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> -Tom Hanks


Tom Hanks likes girls.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Jun 5, 2021)

Tucker Carlson

John Cena


----------



## Image Reactions (Jun 5, 2021)

Kevin Hart.


----------



## RW 1995 (Jun 13, 2021)

Did Ed sheeran come out yet? I'd look it up but I don't want to see his dumbass _cock-_eyed face



Jeff Boomhauer said:


> After reading through The Disaster Artist, Tommy Wiseau.


maybe the room is about tommy being jealous of the girl stealing mark from him 
_oh hi mark_

I've seen people say that Biggie had a fetish for troons because in the video for "Big Poppa" there is a girl peeing at a urinal









						The Notorious B.I.G. - Big Poppa (Official Music Video)
					

Official Music Video for The Notorious B.I.G. - "Big Poppa" Director: Hype Williams & Sean "Puffy" CombsSubscribe to the channel https://Rhino.lnk.to/YTBiggi...




					youtu.be
				



at 1:00 

   but I'm pretty sure it was just put in to be funny or something idfk


----------



## Max Doof (Jun 13, 2021)

Richard Pryor rented a room with a trans/crossdresser and was “gay for a week” or something like that. And there’s that rumor about him and Brando having a fling but this has only been said by Quincy Jones so make of that if you will.


----------



## RW 1995 (Jun 13, 2021)

Lin-Manuel Miranda


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Jun 13, 2021)

Eminem has been rockin' the gayface for years. Is he even closeted though?


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 13, 2021)

I knew a guy whose brother played drums in a punk band and they got a support slot for The Dead Kennedys. He says that Jello Biafra came onto him hard after the gig and so he never played drums again... 

3rd hand stories aren't exactly a smoking cock but I can believe it:


----------



## Dafuqisdis? (Jun 13, 2021)

Devyn said:


> Obama's gayness has been an open secret from the beginning.  Actual magazine covers (ostensibly these were celebrating gay marriage and nothing more):
> View attachment 2135433
> Newsweek literally says "The first gay president".  They _love_ throwing this shit in your face and then calling you a tinfoil hat wearing retard when you point it out.
> 
> ...



From a semi-official biography of Barack's early years:

Three years later, writes the author, 'Obama wrote somewhat elusively to his first intimate girlfriend that he had thought about and considered gayness but ultimately decided that a same-sex relationship would be less challenging and demanding than developing one with the opposite sex.'









						President Obama considered pursuing a gay relationship
					

President Obama considered pursuing a gay relationship according to a new book. While at Occidental College in LA Obama had a close relationship with an openly gay professor.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Here's a classmate of Obama's talking about how he would sleep with older white men for coke:



			https://www.huffpost.com/entry/barack-obama-gay-hustler-_n_4242447


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 21, 2021)

this game would be a lot funner if it was being a pedo instead of being gay
inb4 same thing


----------



## MalWart (Jun 21, 2021)

I don't know if this has already been mentioned, but someone who had spent the night at Travolta's house woke up to a surprise.


----------



## Beowulf_Polaris (Jun 27, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Pedro Pascal
> Aaron Rodgers
> John Travolta
> Bradley Cooper


Damn, calling out my man AR12 like that. 
He is coming out as gay if he signs with the Broncos.


----------



## Devyn (Jun 27, 2021)

Usher and Cristiano Ronaldo both look gay as hell.  Ronaldo could appear more just straight metrosexual if he laid off the eyebrow grooming, but Usher's whole bone structure and expressions give him away


----------



## Free the Pedos (Jun 27, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Pedro Pascal


I've wondered why Pedro Pascal doesn't talk about SO's for a while.  I'd wondered if he doesn't want people looking into his personal life because of his criminal dad, or maybe he's too busy getting high and sleeping on strangers' couches to bag a girlfriend.  *Why wouldn't a confirmed TDS leftist celebrity come out as gay, though?* That question occurs to me for a lot of these guys, tbh.


Scarlett Johansson said:


> Richard Armitage


All of the girls on tumblr were convinced Richard Armitage was in a committed long term relationship with Lee Pace (Thranduil) back in the day.  He's the only one whose gay vibes are so strong I can feel them through the screen.


----------



## Black ContraPoints (Jun 29, 2021)

I've always hard a hard time believing any man who wants to play make believe for a living is straight.

The only time I'm ever somewhat convinced is when a male celebrity has a hot as fuck wife or gf, and gets caught cheating on her with an unattractive chick because they needed to quench their thirst for pussy so badly, and are incredibly humiliated and have a scumbag reputation from then on out. Like Jude Law with the maid or Hugh Grant with that crackwhore.

Contribution: Come on, Eddie Murphy! 
Also Will Smith.


----------



## Treyvon Azagthot (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't know why and how, but I got a 20% gut feeling that current Chicago Bulls forward (and one of the most underated players rn) DeMar Derozan would come out when his career ends.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 21, 2021)

He’s long dead but I always got the feeling Sterling Holloway was gay.


----------



## greenvector36 (Sep 24, 2021)

I think Cumtown put a bet on Henry Rollins, although I agree more to the point he's asexual and on the spectrum.

I'll throw in one of the Paul brothers. The amount of dudebro energy screams "repressed homosexual".


----------



## Crex Crex (Sep 24, 2021)

All celebs are fags and dykes.


----------



## eDove (Sep 24, 2021)

Definitely Will Smith.


Devyn said:


> Usher and Cristiano Ronaldo both look gay as hell.  Ronaldo could appear more just straight metrosexual if he laid off the eyebrow grooming, but Usher's whole bone structure and expressions give him away


There was a scandal involving Usher a while back where his groupies or whatever claimed to have contracted an STD from him. Among the alleged victims was an anonymous male, so, there you go.


----------



## Zilch (Sep 24, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Adam Friedland.


I genuinely think Stav is gay. His incessant "I love pussy" shtick is sus. That and his love of trannies


----------



## Zilch (Sep 24, 2021)

Hillary Clinton 
Tyler Perry
Kanye 
And I can't tell if Mark Ruffalo is gay, or just a faggot


----------



## Dafuqisdis? (Sep 24, 2021)

Devyn said:


> Usher and Cristiano Ronaldo both look gay as hell.  Ronaldo could appear more just straight metrosexual if he laid off the eyebrow grooming, but Usher's whole bone structure and expressions give him away
> View attachment 2298251
> View attachment 2298253
> View attachment 2298249
> View attachment 2298250


Ronaldo isn't gay, just European.

Usher is def though 100%


----------



## Kornula (Sep 24, 2021)

Meingott said:


> Keanu is with a woman now, but I'm sure I read a rumour somewhere a few years ago stating that he was dating a tranny. I have no idea if it's true though.


Mind you, Keanu has shown no interest in musical theater


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Sep 24, 2021)

Being a tranny chaser doesn't mean you're gay; it just mean you're a degenerate. 

Hollywood is like 1/3rd gay, is owned by China, and is one of the major sources cosmopolitan elitism. Trump Derangement Syndrome is to be expected. 

Hugh Jackman. His wife is is fat and unattractive, his in a lot if Broadway musicals. Colin Farrell. I've seen both him and Jackman being flirty with twinks.


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 25, 2021)

Meingott said:


> Keanu is with a woman now, but I'm sure I read a rumour somewhere a few years ago stating that he was dating a tranny. I have no idea if it's true though.



I think a lot of gays just want Keanu to develop a taste for sausage.


----------



## zero-who (Sep 26, 2021)

Eminem's either bisexual or gay. I think his scene in _The Interview _was him coming out for real, but since it was played off as a joke nobody was the wiser.

Marilyn Manson has to be bi, too. There's no way in hell that guy is 100% straight.

BadBoyHalo has gay vibes.

I don't buy the whole "Tom Cruise is gay" thing. I think he's probably killed someone as an initiation rite for the higher echelons of Scientology, and the "being gay" scandal is a cover-up story perpetuated in part by Cruise, the Church, and their legal teams for the media and tabloids to fixate on instead.


----------



## booklover (Nov 28, 2021)

Meingott said:


> Henry Rollins.


Henry Rollins has always struck me, a straight woman, as being asexual.



Fannyscum said:


> I knew a guy whose brother played drums in a punk band and they got a support slot for The Dead Kennedys. He says that Jello Biafra came onto him hard after the gig and so he never played drums again...
> 
> 3rd hand stories aren't exactly a smoking cock but I can believe it:
> View attachment 2259526


Jello Biafra pinged my gaydar from the first time I ever saw him interviewed.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 28, 2021)

Kid Cudi






How Cudi looked in 2008 to 2010:



How Kid Cudi looked in 2021:


----------



## Imaloser (Nov 28, 2021)

Has Henry Cavil been mentioned yet? He is obviously in the closet. I don't have the compilation or the old blog post but he is clearly gay.


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 29, 2021)

booklover said:


> Henry Rollins has always struck me, a straight woman, as being asexual.


he probably has some longwinded bullshit about how sex is a problem


----------



## Sneeds (Dec 4, 2021)

albert the programmer said:


> Kid Cudi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kid Cudi: Going out sad - hello yassine


----------



## concaved (Jan 22, 2022)

Imaloser said:


> Has Henry Cavil been mentioned yet? He is obviously in the closet. I don't have the compilation or the old blog post but he is clearly gay.
> View attachment 2758747


Pretty sure he's into underaged girls rather than dudes. Who knows though


----------



## Imaloser (Jan 22, 2022)

concaved said:


> Pretty sure he's into underaged girls rather than dudes. Who knows though


That's just a meme. He is clearly a homosexual.


----------



## concaved (Jan 24, 2022)

Imaloser said:


> That's just a meme. He is clearly a homosexual.


Wait, he must be homosexual because who the fuck would ignore Gillian Anderson while she's staring you in the face


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jan 24, 2022)

Ethan Ralph. Obviously.


----------



## Noroi (Jan 24, 2022)

Devyn said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio.  He grew up completely surrounded by (later) convicted gay pedophiles, and the flirtatious way he interacted with one of them, Brian Peck, on camera makes you wonder what actually happened to him in private.
> View attachment 1978577
> Mark Wahlberg.  Gayface, and stuff like the 3 minute mark:
> 
> ...


Oh now I get it I read somewhere that Leo is uninterested in Sex and vapes and listens to music with headphones while fucking his gfs and I thought its because he was fucking only topmodels since his early teenage years and got desensibelized in the process but its because his boypussy was gangraped since hes a kid haha 
good actor tho


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Dec 17, 2022)

British drill rapper Central Cee. He has the pretty boy look while performing one of the most violent subgenres of rap. Anytime a man looks like that when he’s not intending on being attractive to underage girls, it’s safe to assume that he’s gay.


----------

